# School of PE reference material



## SummerScene (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi,

I'm planning on registering for the School of PE online live class. I've heard great word of this review class and there is no onsite class for California. A few questions for those who have taken live or online:

1. Your thoughts about the class?

2. Your thoughts on the binder provided? Is it sent to those who register online?

3. I plan to take the class in Febraury to prepare for the October exam. Is this gap too large? I prefer to have time to self study during the months leading up to the exam.

Thanks


----------



## mountainhawk (Dec 29, 2014)

SummerScene said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning on registering for the School of PE online live class. I've heard great word of this review class and there is no onsite class for California. A few questions for those who have taken live or online:
> 
> ...


1. I took the online weekends version of the class, and it worked well for me. It may seem like giving up 5 weekends is a big deal at first, but the classes helped me focus my studies. They also covered some topics that I had missed in my self-studies that I had done before starting the class. I personally had a hard time studying during the week, so the weekend schedule was more up my alley.

2. The notes were generally well organized. Some topics are easier to follow than others, and since they seem to be prepared by different people for each module, things are not cohesive or organized the same way from topic to topic. You will be given the notes a week or two before the class starts, and you are required to print them out and put them in a binder on your own....at least that's how it worked for the online classes. The notes were very helpful, and there were even a few questions on the test that were very similar to practice problems from the class. As long as you work the problems over and over, you will become very familiar with the notes and feel comfortable finding things during the test. I was also very familiar with CERM from my self-studies, so I was able to cover any gaps in the SoPE notes I encountered during the exam.

3. I would not take the class that far out. I was worried that the class started too close to the test as well, but you will not retain the information if you take the class that far out. I personally started studying about 6 months out from the test (I took Oct 2014 and passed first time), but I knew I would have weeks/weekends where I would not be able to study. I was also very nervous since I never got the highest grades in college and had heard of so many people not passing. I studied all of the morning topics using CERM, then went through my depth area (structural). When it came time to take the SoPE class, I was already familiar with the material, and it helped a lot. Taking the class closer to the exam would be my recommendation, and I would also recommend going through the morning sections before taking the class. Good luck!


----------



## SummerScene (Dec 31, 2014)

mountainhawk said:


> SummerScene said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thank you mountainhawk. One factor why I contemplating taking the SoPE classes ahead of time is because I live in CA and I'm thinking about taking the 8-hour + Seismic/Surveying exams. However, from what I have been reading here on the board, it is highly recommended not to take all three in one administration. I'm leaning towards taking the 8-hour + Surveying exam.

Mountainhawk, how much of the SoPE notes do you think you used during the exam? I've read several testimonials that their notes were the primary reference material.


----------



## mountainhawk (Dec 31, 2014)

SummerScene said:


> Mountainhawk, how much of the SoPE notes do you think you used during the exam? I've read several testimonials that their notes were the primary reference material.




I used the notes quite a bit. I would say they were my primary reference for the morning portion. However, since I was very familiar with CERM as well, I did use it for a few questions where the SoPE notes were lacking. I also had a few college books that I brought along, just in case, and ended up finding some answers to some of the theoretical questions.

I guess that makes sense to take the class early if you are doing all three exams. I just found that cramming/refreshing for the morning portion was helpful, which is sort of what having the classes so close to the exam date forces upon you. I know I would have been way overloaded if I had tried to take all 3 exams at one time. I was worried enough about just passing the 8 hour....


----------

